# mincing queen



## tuna (Sep 13, 2010)

- ο υπερβολικά θηλυπρεπής γκέι. Θα με βοηθήσετε να βρω κάποια όσο το δυνατόν ευπρεπέστερη απόδοση του όρου στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

ξεφωνημένη, κραγμένη


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2010)

Όχι. Ένας κουνιστός είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2010)

Γιατί θέλεις ευπρεπισμένη απόδοση, Τόννε;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Όχι. Ένας κουνιστός είναι.


Όχι.  Yπερβολικά = too· ο κουνιστός είναι ο θηλυπρεπής γκέι. Όταν όμως μιλάμε για υπερβολικά κουνιστό, τότε είναι ξεφωνημένη και κραγμένη. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2010)

Εγώ πρόταση για το _mincing queen_ έκανα. Δεν έχει τη βιαιότητα τού «ξεφωνημένη».


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2010)

Εντωμεταξύ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το mincing queen αναφέρεται απλώς σε χαριτωμενιά, δεν είναι δλδ τόσο αρνητικό όσο το _ξεφωνημένη_. Βέβαια, μπορεί να είναι και ιδέα μου...


----------



## stathis (Sep 13, 2010)

Θα μπορούσε ίσως να παίξει και το _τρελό αγόρι_, αν και χρησιμοποιείται και για straight άντρες (με χιουμοριστική ή περιπαικτική διάθεση).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

Παίδες, το _queen_ (και συνεπακόλουθα και το _mincing queen_, επίσης) θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε πρώτα αν θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε ως αμιγώς gay slang ή ως όρο που χρησιμοποιείται πλέον και εκτός gay community και έχει λάβει διαφοροποιημένο φορτίο από τους νέους αυτούς χρήστες τού όρου. Έχει, επομένως, σημασία και το ποιος λέει το _mincing queen_ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## tuna (Sep 13, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί θέλεις ευπρεπισμένη απόδοση, Τόννε;



Γιατί το κείμενο είναι πολύ politically correct και δεν θα ήθελε με τίποτα να προσβάλει έναν ομοφυλόφιλο που ίσως το διαβάζει. Συνεπώς το "ξεφωνημένη" παρότι το ορθότερο, δεν μπορώ μάλλον να το χρησιμοποιήσω. Από την άλλη το 'κουνιστός' αν και πράγματι πιο ευπρεπές, έχει, δεν ξέρω... μια κάπως ξεπερασμένη χροιά.

Για να ρίξω περισσότερο φως στο δίλημμά μου, γίνεται σύγκριση μεταξύ δύο ακραίων εκδηλώσεων σεξουαλικής συμπεριφοράς. Από τη μια έχουμε τον macho man (κι αυτός με προβληματίζει ως προς την απόδοσή του) και από την άλλη τη mincing queen.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2010)

Νομίζω πως μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις όλες τις προτάσεις που κατατέθηκαν εδώ. Εννοώ δηλαδή ότι ούτε το μάτσο στα αγγλικά είναι politically correct, ούτε το mincing queen, και χρησιμοποιούνται αμφότερα για να καταδείξουν τα δύο άκρα. Νομίζω επομένως ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το ευπρεπίσεις και ότι μπορείς να γράψεις _μάτσο/βαρύς κι ασήκωτος άντρας_ από τη μία και _κουνιστός _(ίσως και υπερβολικά _θηλυπρεπής_) από την άλλη.
Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν μπορείς να δώσεις όλη την πρότασή σου, ε;
Δες κι εδώ για συνώνυμα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

Αν το _κουνιστός_ σού φαίνεται παρωχημένο, τότε τι να πούμε για το _ντιγκιντάγκας_, ε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2010)

Ο άντρας ο πολλά βαρύς και η κουνίστρα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2010)

Και μια βουτιά στο slang.gr αποκάλυψε αυτά: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kounistos_11539#lemma_12734


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

Ή ίσως _κουνίστρω_, για να μην ακούγεται σαν _κουδουνίστρα_.


----------



## tuna (Sep 13, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αν το _κουνιστός_ σού φαίνεται παρωχημένο, τότε τι να πούμε για το _ντιγκιντάγκας_, ε;



Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι αυτή η λέξη ήταν η πρώτη που σκέφτηκα.


----------



## anef (Sep 13, 2010)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, εφόσον περιγράφονται τα δύο άκρα αρρενωπότητας - θηλυπρέπειας, κι εγώ θα έλεγα _ξεφωνημένες/κραγμένες αδελφές _ή και _κουνιστοί_, αν και το πρώτο μου φαίνεται κάπως πιο σύγχρονο. Ζήτημα ευπρέπειας -συμφωνώ με την Palavra- δεν νομίζω πως τίθεται, π.χ. θα το έβαζα και σε κείμενο κοινωνικών επιστημών (εξάλλου υπάρχουν και τα queer studies:)).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2010)

Δαιμάνε, χα!




Τοτοτε δε ξέραμε τίποτα
γύγυγυρω γύρω από το sex
Τι ειν αυτό ρωτάγαμε και τίποτα
τρία επί δύο κάνουν εξ

[κτλ, κτλ, x-rated ]


Κι άσε που θυμάμαι τη νονά μου τη φοράδα
Που ΄ρχοταν κάθε Πάσχα να μου φέρει τη λαμπάδα
Κι είπε *το παιδί δε μου γυάλισε για μάγκας
Θα γίνει ντιγκιντάνγκας, θα γίνει ένας ντιντής*
Αλλά εγώ το 'χα πια αποφασίσει
Αν πετύχει η μαλακία τύφλα να 'χει το γαμήσι
Κι ώσπου να ΄ρθει αυτό που θα με συγκλονίσει
Θα ταξιδεύω μόνος μου στο κόσμο της ντροπής
[...]


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 13, 2010)

Το mincing αναφέρεται, αρχικά τουλάχιστον, στον τρόπο βαδίσματος: με μικρά, πηδηχτά, μη-μου-άπτου βηματάκια, κάπως σαν γκέισα. Οπότε νομίζω ότι το «κουνιστός» του Νίκελ είναι η καταλληλότερη απόδοση, έστω κι αν είναι λιγάκι πολυκαιρισμένο. Παίζει επίσης και το «γυναικωτός», που είναι ακόμα πιο απαρχαιωμένο (θα το θυμούνται όσοι έχουν διαβάσει τον Βασικό Μέτοχο του Μάρκαρη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2010)

Όσο διάβαζα, μου είχε καρφωθεί ο όρος _ευαίσθητη συκιά_, αλλά μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει στο ρέτζιστερ...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όσο διάβαζα, μου είχε καρφωθεί ο όρος _ευαίσθητη συκιά_, αλλά μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει στο ρέτζιστερ...


συκιερτσόζικος


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 13, 2010)

Zaz,


----------



## tuna (Sep 13, 2010)

Tipoukeitos said:


> Το mincing αναφέρεται, αρχικά τουλάχιστον, στον τρόπο βαδίσματος: με μικρά, πηδηχτά, μη-μου-άπτου βηματάκια, κάπως σαν γκέισα. Οπότε νομίζω ότι το «κουνιστός» του Νίκελ είναι η καταλληλότερη απόδοση, έστω κι αν είναι λιγάκι πολυκαιρισμένο. Παίζει επίσης και το «γυναικωτός», που είναι ακόμα πιο απαρχαιωμένο (θα το θυμούνται όσοι έχουν διαβάσει τον Βασικό Μέτοχο του Μάρκαρη).



Κι όμως, ο "γυναικωτός" αν και απαρχαιωμένος, δένει ωραία ως αντίθεση με τον "βαρύ κι ασήκωτο άντρα".
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2010)

Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι το _γυναικωτός_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια στην καθομιλουμένη, εδώ και κάποιες δεκαετίες, και το βρίσκεις μόνο σε βιβλία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι το _γυναικωτός_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια στην καθομιλουμένη, εδώ και κάποιες δεκαετίες, και το βρίσκεις μόνο σε βιβλία.



Ε, για βιβλίο δεν προορίζεται; :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2010)

Εννοούσα βιβλία παλαιάς κοπής, λογοτεχνικά. Μόλις τελειώσω αυτό που κάνω, θα γράψω πεντακόσιες φορές (με κοπιπέιστ ) _δεν θα απαντάω σε νήματα όταν πνίγομαι_ (_δεν θα απαντάω σε νήματα όταν πνίγομαι_, _δεν θα απαντάω σε νήματα όταν πνίγομαι_, κ.ο.κ. )


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2010)

Παλάβρα, χα χα! (ή μήπως αχαχούχα, λόγω θέματος) 




 
Για την αντίθεση με τη ματσοσύνη  του Προύσαλη και το γλωσσικό μωσαϊκό της εποχής:




 
Καλησπέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι το _γυναικωτός_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια στην καθομιλουμένη, εδώ και κάποιες δεκαετίες, και το βρίσκεις μόνο σε βιβλία.


Η πιο πρόσφατη φορά που διάβασα το _γυναικωτός_ ήταν στην παρουσίαση του συγκροτήματος Violent Femmes σε κάποιο έντυπο πριν από πολλά χρόνια (ίσως να ήταν και στο _Ποπ & Ροκ_, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος). Εκεί ο συντάκτης εξηγούσε ότι _femme_ σημαίνει «γυναικωτός», πράγμα που με ξένισε καθότι το _femme_ δηλώνει τη λεσβία με πολλή θηλυκότητα, όχι τον _γυναικωτό_ εν γένει.

ΥΓ Χμμ, η βίκι λέει ότι το _femme_ (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Femme) περιστασιακά χαρακτηρίζει και γκέι.


----------



## stathis (Sep 13, 2010)

Zazula said:


> ... καθότι το _femme_ δηλώνει τη λεσβία με πολλή θηλυκότητα ...


Δεν είναι αστικός μύθος λοιπόν;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

stathis said:


> Δεν είναι αστικός μύθος λοιπόν;


Σε τρόμαξε για τα καλά ο Λεσβιάθαν όταν ήσουν μικρός, ε;


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 13, 2010)

Λεσβιάθαν;






Αυτό κι αν είναι καλοβυρνιά... η μάλλον Ζαζουλιά...



Μπορείς επίσης να διαλέξεις από εδώ, νομίζω καλύπτει όλο το φάσμα, από bears μέχρι φούστα-μπλούζα...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Μπορείς επίσης να διαλέξεις από εδώ, νομίζω καλύπτει όλο το φάσμα, από bears μέχρι φούστα-μπλούζα...


Εκπληκτική συλλογή λέξεων! 585 μέχρι στιγμής.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2010)

Αυτός ο συμφυρμός από την άλλη, το ανακάτεμα που βάζει τον _φοινικιστή_ δίπλα στη _σουρλουλού_, αυτό το φύρδην-μίγδην χωρίς ορισμούς και χαρακτηρισμούς, χωρίς να ξεχωρίζει καθόλου τι ανήκει σε ποια από τις κατηγορίες που περιγράφει στην αρχή, μπορεί να προσφέρει μια χρήσιμη πηγή σε όποιον ήδη γνωρίζει πώς να χρησιμοποιεί τις λέξεις, αλλά αμάν κι αλίμονο αν γίνει υλικό στα χέρια ασχέτων. Αυτός, άλλωστε, ο συμφυρμός είναι και το γενικότερο πρόβλημα που έχουν οι ιδιοκτήτες του slang.gr.

Γέλασα που στη θέση (ναι, επίτηδες το έκανα) 372 έχουν την Ουρανία, αλλά λείπει ο *ουρανιστής* (από την Ουρανία Αφροδίτη).


----------

